# Magnum Telemetry - Tracking Collars



## simpleman30 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just curious if anyone has any experience with Magnum Telemetry.  I ordered 3 collars a month ago and have yet to receive them.  I called last week and they said my collars were to be shipped out last Friday.  I called today and they said they were in production.  Anyone else had dealings with these folks?

I've been seeing a lot of problems with the newer Quick Track collars so I figured I'd give Magnum a try.  I'm not too impressed thus far.


----------



## ylhatch (Sep 23, 2011)

all i use.no problems yet.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 24, 2011)

I use Marshall...their customer service is fantastic


----------



## simpleman30 (Sep 26, 2011)

i'd like to give marshall a try but i can't bring myself to spend $170 on a tracking collar just yet.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 26, 2011)

I use Johnson collars.  Never had any trouble


----------



## Wing Nut (Sep 26, 2011)

Rats collars work real well been using them for years.


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 27, 2011)

Gary is a good guy dont worry. Good product too.


----------



## simpleman30 (Sep 27, 2011)

well, i just emailed gary and told him if i can't have a UPS tracking number by tomorrow at noon, he can cancel my order and credit my credit card.  absolutely ridiculous that it should take a month to get 3 collars.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 28, 2011)

Took a long while to get one i ordered over the phone once too. Buy a couple every year at the winter classic though and always enjoy dealing and talking with him. Very good collars imho


----------



## simpleman30 (Sep 28, 2011)

he emailed me back last night at 10:30 and said they'd be shipped this morning.  he sent me another email this morning with a postal service tracking number.  hopefully it will show up by the weekend, though the tracking number claims the item has not yet been received or shipped yet.


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 3, 2011)

collars finally came in friday afternoon.  haven't had a chance to check out the range on them, but they worked well enough in the fox pen sunday morning.


----------



## Mtn Hunter (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought some collars last year in oct and one of them quit working in Feb. Tried all summer to get hold of him. Finally got someone on the phone and they said send it back so I did and now I cant get them to answer emails or the phone. Thinking of calling the cops in Grifton NC and have them go get my useless collar.


----------



## holler tree (Dec 31, 2011)

I will never use them again ! took forever to get my collars and when I did they were someones elses and the wrong freq. it took alot of calls to get the service (and the right collars) I should have got from the start.


----------

